# Gunner's Up -Customer Service Praise



## Teri (Jun 25, 2003)

Earlier this week I pulled my GU out of my van only to find that I no longer had the plug that goes to the reciever...actually all that was left was about an inch of mostly chewed wire. Yes, one of my darlings managed to suck the plug and wiring into the crate and chewed it off. I have carried the GU like this for 3 yrs with no problems and still have no clue how the dog was able to manage this feat.

I called GU up to order a new end plug with extra wire. When I asked what I owed them, they told me not to worry about it. They were going to send me free a new improved wiring harness. So my dog destroyed the wiring, yet they replaced it for free including shipping. I am sure it isnt an expensive part, but they certainly did not *have* to replace it for free. 

Thanks Gunner's Up and Richard for great after sales service.

Teri Jakob


----------



## shootem (Apr 25, 2003)

For the few problems I have had I have nothing but praise for the company. GREAT SERVICE!!!!


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Jan 3, 2003)

> GREAT SERVICE!!!!


+1


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

The wingers are great and so is the customer service, but their hats.... :wink: 

Love the wingers, especially the SOG version!

Hoping For a Replacement Regards,

FOM


----------



## huntingrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

Nice job Richard!!


----------

